# Casting reel question



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Does it matter if I buy a left handed model? I'm used to spinning reels and would like to not have to hold the rod with my left hand when reeling in. It doesn't affect anything does it?


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

If your used to cranking with your left hand, you should be fine. Sorry thats not much help, but i'm not quite sure what your asking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I tried a Left handed one for a while ,just never could get use to cranking with left hand,if you now reel with your left hand I agree you should have no problem,,I would find someone that has one before you spend $100 or more on one


----------



## fish-fanatic (May 18, 2009)

That is exactly what I did, and it is no problem whatsoever.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I started with LH, but couldn't get the hang of it - I am right handed.
I'd only buy one to start to see what your brain likes.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I am right handed and use a left handed baitcaster. I cast with my right hand, so I didn't like casting and then swithching hands to reel with a RH reel. The one nice thing about LH baitcaster's is that I alway's seem to find good deal's on them clearanced out...


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

I reel my spincast with my left hand and my baitcaster is right handed.the funny thing is I just noticed it last summer...just somthing about the way I hold um I guess, both ways feel comfortable to me..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If I'm buying new, I opt for LH but since I buy most of my baitcasters used (can't pass up a good deal on older Ambassadeurs) most of them are RH.

It can get confusing at night if I'm running two lines and one is on my LH C4 and the other on a right handed C3. I have to force myself to look at the reel before I disengage the clicker and set the hook otherwise things get a little awkward.


----------



## nowicki2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

I use left handers because I'm so used to spinning reels. Also seems faster...u don't need to switch hands.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

RH retreive on baitcasters and LH retreive on spinning reels. Seems natural to me and offers a bit of relief for each hand. Nothing to get tired.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Its just personal preference, doesn't matter either way.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I just picked this up at DSG. 1/2 off for $35. I luv them!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Nice find! Is that a C3?

What's DSG?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Dicks sporting goods.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

nowicki2005 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


So??
What did you decide on?


----------

